# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Kiến thức & Kinh Nghiệm >  Chuyên cung cấp sản phẩm Nguyên liệu TAGS và Phân bón hữu cơ

## tri96pro

Công ty chuyên cung cấp nguyên liệu phụ gia, thức ăn chăn nuôi và phân bón hữu cơ có *chất lượng hàng đầu Việt Nam mà giá cả hợp lí* với các loại sản phẩm đa dạng như:
 - Đạm động vật: bột cá biển, bột vỏ đầu tôm, bột xương thịt, ...
 - Đạm thực vật: bã hèm bia, bã đậu phộng, bã điều, ...
 - Lên men/ủ chua: bã mì lên men, cám gạo lên men, ...



 * Nếu có nhu cầu có thể liên hệ  qua hotline : *0917515450*

 *** Có hoa hồng cao cho người giới thiệu !!!

----------

